# Swift Bolero Awning LED's



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi, 

Any clues as to why this has happened and any advice fixes, the LED awning light which has a bank of about 20-25 in line, 3 of the led's have started to flash, the rest remain steady when turned on. it is annoying and not pleasing on the Eye. 

thoughts please.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

No idea - but given you have an LED awning light then I guess the motorhome must be fairly new and still under warranty - hence I suggest you take it back to the dealer and tell then to fix it! If not then I suspect you'll be looking at having to replace the whole strip.
Bill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Those three are obviously on the blink - both figuratively and literally. :roll: 

I agree with Bill . . . depending on how far it is to your dealer. Since a new strip would cost only a very few pounds, it might be advantageous to fix it yourself.

Dave


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes I was afraid that it might be the case, thanks for your advice


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

LEDs flash when they are bugg3red !
A new awning light is between £35 and £70 so I'd be calling the dealer 

Courty


----------

